# For you pin cushion lovers



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I stumbled across this woman's amazing pin cushions this morning.

This are so fabulous! She uses crafting felt and embroidery floss (pearl cotton) to make them. I was so entranced I ordered her book, as I would love a handful of these!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful! I especially like the 'flower' pin cushions.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

THose are neat! My favorite pin cushion, is those new ones they have at Joanne, that are shaped like a dress form. I never lose it, because of it's size. I used to always lose them, when I used the apple/tomato shaped ones.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

wow they are pretty, such neat people out there!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks CJ.
Those are really lovely.
bopeep


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, CJ you did it again! I just ordered the book from Amazon. At least this was cheaper than the embroidery machine I bought earlier after seeing all those wonderful embroidery articles you made. I am going to have to stop reading your comments...... No - they are always interesting.  
Limey


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

These are beautiful! I wonder how big they are?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think they vary in size from about the size of a quarter in diameter up to 3 inches or so. My book should be here soon, I can't wait to try making some of these!


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

They really are beautiful!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Fabric for pin cushions. I do wool felting from recycle wool. I make penny rugs. If anyone is looking for fabric, I have some to sell/trade for. I know it would take just a little. Could put in a envelope and mail it to you. Let me know. I don't know how big a piece you need. I have red/gold/brown/navy blue/black/green. Let me know if I can help you. We did the finger type with cotton at a function this summer.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I belong to a group of ladies that meets everyweek for our "STIch & *****" night. we get together and bring and do sewing of different projects and complain about life (the ***** part...LOL) anyway, last year I made them all a tea cup pin cushion for our Christmas meeting, very easy to do.................
http://tipnut.com/free-teacup-saucer-pincushion-patterns/


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

My Mom had the neatest pin cushion when I was growin up. It looked like a rocking chair and you stuck the pins in the seat cushions. On the sides were 3 oor 4 spool holders and the back of the chair had a little hole on top to put your scissiors in. It seemed to have a 'place for everything'. As a child I thought it was the most amazing thing. I would LOVE to find another one!

ETA: I googled "Rocking Chair Pinchushion" and look at the last picture on this page! http://tippeca-needle.blogspot.com/2006/10/sewing-collectibles.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are both really cute pincushions!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I found this from a group I belong to. Thought you might enjoy. http://www.flickr.com/photos/feltcuisine/
http://www.boogaj.com/pincushion_challenge/2007/08/september-octob.html


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't know it was collectable - my husband picked this and a miniature quilt rack up for me at a yard sale a while ago...it needs new "cushions" to be sure - lol.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

THose are so cute. I've decided to make a few.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

They really are cute but I think I don't have the patience to make them anymore so I will just enjoy the pictures. My MIL had one of the chair pincushions.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My book arrived. While it has some cute patterns, I have to confess I was disappointed, my own fault for not reading more closely, I thought the book was all on the one person's pin cushions, when in fact it's a collection of patterns from various artists.


----------

